# Some newbie diesel questions.......



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I passed on the regular cruze because the auto wasn't getting the kind of MPG that I wanted. Was going to go for the Jetta TDI, but was afraid of the HPFP failures. I drove a new diesel cruze today and liked it. I have some questions that the dealer didn't know and thought you guys may know.
First, they say 5 year / 100,000 mile "powertrain" warranty. Is this also the warranty on the engine?
Approximately how many miles will I get before refilling the DEF?
Once past the free maintenance period, how much are oil & filter changes and approximately how many miles between them?
And finally, besides normal wear and tear ( tires & brakes ), is there any special maintenance in the first 5 year /100,000 mile period? ( I know that on the Jetta TDI, you have an expensive automatic transmission service just out of the 3 / 36k mile warranty period)
I was disappointed that my dealer couldn't answer these questions for me. 
Thanks!
- Dave


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Powertrain warrnty is your Engine, transmission, transaxle, transfer case and drive systems. 



> Under the *Chevrolet powertrain warranty* the _engine_ and it's components including all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, lines and radiators, all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine, cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, and timing cover, oil pump and oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mounts, and starter motor. If the vehicle comes with a turbocharger, it the and supercharger are covered as well. Also timing belts are covered up to the first scheduled maintenance. The _transmission, transaxle, and transfer case warranties _encompass the case, and all internal lubricated parts, the torque converter, transfer case, transmission and/or transaxle mounts, seals and gaskets. The _drive system warranty _includes components such as all of the internally lubricated parts, final-drive housings, axle shafts and bearings, constant velocity joints, propeller shafts and universal joints. Any of the mounts, supports, seals and gaskets, electrical components internal to the drive axle, actuators directly connected to the drive axle are covered as well.


Members on here do the oil changes when the DIC says less than 10%. They have been fine on it, othersd do it every 6K miles regaradless.

I am not sure which maintence can be really expensive after the warranty maybe some one else can answer that.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't own the diesel, but I've been researching it. Here's what I know.

The 5 year/100,000 mile warranty is on most compoents within the engine and transmission. Gaskets, seals, leaks, all transmission internal compoents, and all internal engine components. I'm not sure that something that's bolted to the engine like the alternator is covered, but the water pump is if I recall correctly.

The DEF system in the trunk is soposed to last at least one oil change interval. I believe they are promoting the oil life monitor, and for most of us that's a 5,000 to 10,000 mile interval.

First two years of oil changes are free, limit two per year I believe I seen.

In addition to changing oil and filter, DEF will be filled up in the trunk, and I believe I read the fuel filter located behind the passanger rear wheel will be drained of any potential water. Probably not a big issue in a warm climate, but I'm glad they thought of this for the people like me in Minnesota.

Engine does have a timing belt, which is maintenance at 100,000 miles, but really there should be no additional maintence because it's a diesel up to 100,000.


I don't know what dealers are getting for a 4-5 quart oil change with diesel Dexos 2. May want to ask them if that's a big concern, I wouldn't believe it's maybe about what a full synthetic oil change would be?

DEF isn't that expensive. It can be found in bulk at truck stops for $2.50 to $3.00 per gallon. Maybe a few gallons to go 10,000 miles, not signficant.

Based on reading the Opel service manuals the timing belt appears to well engineered and layed out. However, it's still going to be expensive as the water pump is driven off the belt I believe, and the belt, water pump, and tensioner are replaced.

The 1.8L also has a timing belt with a 100,000 mile change interval. Many Honda's and Toyota's have a belt as well. I guess it's something to keep in mind if you plan on keeping the car past 100,000 miles you may have a $1000 service.. 

If not drive it, and enjoy the torque and let the next owner deal with it!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not sure about the new Jetta's, but my 2006 had a timing belt that needed replaced too...VW service wanted to charge $1500 to change it (from what I remember, the water pump ran on it also, so it was generally replaced at the same time)


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it. 
This all sounds pretty good. 
One more question.....
Is this a new motor or have they been using it in other countries?
Just wondering if they have the "bugs" worked out of it. 
- Dave


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

If the site will let me post a web site - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Turbo Diesel - James Wood Motors - Dallas Ft. Worth Denton Decatur Texas has some of the info you are looking for.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DLORESKI said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate it.
> This all sounds pretty good.
> One more question.....
> Is this a new motor or have they been using it in other countries?
> ...


Yes, same engine been used in Europe for the past three or four years. 

The only differences that I'm aware of is the emissions package and the engine management software as they are specific to USA and Canada at this time.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

98sonoma said:


> I'm not sure about the new Jetta's, but my 2006 had a timing belt that needed replaced too...VW service wanted to charge $1500 to change it (from what I remember, the water pump ran on it also, so it was generally replaced at the same time)


subarus are the same way. timing belt time = replace water pump as well.

its good practice and doesnt add much to the overall service.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd suggest that if this is a great concern, the timing belt service. I would simply state take the number of years you estimate it will take you to reach that 100k number and divide that by the number of months and put that cash aside so when it comes due. Your not scrambling for 1500.00 I was fortunate enough to be able to do the one on our Acura so that saved me over 1k dollars. Have not really looked into doing it on the Cruze yet, but I did call some dealers before I bought the car and I had prices from 800-1900 since the car was new they said they did not have any chilton time avail.

Remember the diesel has increased cost over its gas counterparts. You need to compare it to the 2LT Cruze, Then your about 4k off in price. Depending on how much you drive it will take a long time to recoup any fuel saving costs in the price difference, but historically diesel cars maintain a higher resale value compared to their gas counterparts and from what I hear the cruze is going to need it. Lastly the car is just so much more fun to drive than the gas version. If you want to sell yourself on the car. Load the gas up with 4 large adults take it for a spirited drive and try to pass on the hwy etc. Then do the same with diesel. I think you will be sold then. I know I was. If you have any questions about the car. Let me know.

RS


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> subarus are the same way. timing belt time = replace water pump as well.
> 
> its good practice and doesnt add much to the overall service.


Volvos/Toyotas too. 

Heck, the entire Cruze lineup is having water pumps replaced inside the 100k warranty. It's just not a part that is designed to last 200k miles anymore. 

Timing belts are on probably half or more cars on the road. They're quieter, but DO NOT go over the change interval. I've seen way too many tensioner failures lead to a destroyed engine. 

A timing belt service is generally $800-1200 depending on your area (and engine). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Yes, same engine been used in Europe for the past three or four years.
> 
> The only differences that I'm aware of is the emissions package and the engine management software as they are specific to USA and Canada at this time.


Not quite right!

"The diesel Cruze we get, however, will be a different beast compared to the one sold in the rest of the world. For starters, we won’t get the 1.7L diesel or the Daewoo-derived 2.0L desel engine. What we will get is a 2.0L diesel that’s actually made by Fiat".


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Not quite right!
> 
> "The diesel Cruze we get, however, will be a different beast compared to the one sold in the rest of the world. For starters, we won’t get the 1.7L diesel or the Daewoo-derived 2.0L desel engine. What we will get is a 2.0L diesel that’s actually made by Fiat".


Never said that it was previously used in a European Cruze, but rather that it was previously used in Europe. A quick google reveals that it is used on Opel's Astra, Insignia and Zafira.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Some further google research reveals that this engine RPO LUZ is the American variant of Opel RPOs LBQ, LBR and LBS. 

All engines, including LUZ were developed from a GM alliance with Fiat of Italy, where GM operates a Powertrain engineering Center in Torino.

The engines themselves are built by GM in Kaisserslautern Germany.


----------

